# What are these nasty vining weeds?



## Kstornado11

It's taking forever to search on dial up...anyone know?










These two are the same...


----------



## RiverPines

There are a lot of different common names for them.
I dont know off hand the scientific name but I hate them!
They are everywhere here and they even kill the trees!!
Nasty vines. 

Our goats love them so we are slowly getting rid of them.


----------



## MELOC

a. some type of wild grape

b. virginia creeper


----------



## Danaus29

I agree with MELOC
the first is a wild grape
no's 2 and 3 are virginia creeper

I'm battling both myself. Keep pulling or digging. Eventually you just might get rid of them.


----------



## Ravenlost

I also agree with Meloc!


----------



## Kstornado11

So you guys say the top pic is a wild grape vine? My landlady's dad who used to homestead out here grew a bunch of grapes,among every other thing imaginable. Could this be a remnant of his vines? Also,there are zillions of thorny viny plants up in the pasture,he used to raise berries up there. But this was like in the 60's,I think,at least...


----------



## Danaus29

It's possible it could be a cutlivated grape. You could always let it be for a year and find out.


----------



## Elsbet

grapes survive FOREVER. On our farm in Maine, our fencerow was surrounded by wonderful concord grapes that DH's grandfather had put in decades before. You might get some very nice fruit off yours, you never know!

Your second one, the virginia creeper, is one of my favorites, lol. I don't think it is good for much, but it turns such a gorgeous rusty red in the fall.  If they grow over your fence, you might end up with a beautiful privacy screen/windbreak.

As far as your thornbushes in the field, I'd keep an eye on them- they might be good fruit bushes as well.
There's no such thing as a weed, really- it's all perspective. What's noxious to one person is bounty to another.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Does the top vine have prickly or sticky stems? I think it hops instead!


----------



## agmantoo

virginia creeper, looks like poison ivy but has 5 leaves instead of the 3 on the poisonous plants.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...vODtDA&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image


----------



## copperhead46

I fight Virginia Creeper all year, I can't believe that people actually buy it!!!! It's so invasive and take trees down. Your grape vines don't look like domestic grapes, it looks like wild grapes, they too will take over and give nothing in return. I spray them with weed killer.
P.J.


----------



## 7thswan

Hops and Virginia creeper.


----------



## Kris in MI

the top pic looks just like the hops we planted this year. If you don't want it, and are willing to dig up the roots I'll pay for shipping to my house!


----------



## Windy in Kansas

copperhead46 said:


> I fight Virginia Creeper all year, I can't believe that people actually buy it!!!! It's so invasive and take trees down.


I have been a fan of Virginia Creeper for a number of years. Most species of plants do not become invasive in Kansas other than the noxious weeds on the state list. Poison ivy does of course.

This year I noted at my farm that my Virginia Creeper is beginning to spread quite a bit so while I was spraying poison ivy control I also gave "some" of it a shot to slow its spread.


----------



## ||Downhome||

MELOC said:


> a. some type of wild grape
> 
> b. virginia creeper


A. fox grape (thats what we call them)

the birds spread them around pretty good.

http://some-1-2-talk-2.com/leafref/Wild_Grape.jpg


----------

